# N Fix



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A start up may have given a substantial answer to Nitrogen sources.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/has-a-startup-solved-agricultures-nitrogen-puzzle-NAA-chris-bennett/


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If true, hope this also can somehow be of help to us hay and grazing grass producers growing non-seeded grasses...


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Be a good thing


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds promising


----------

